# Tristis localities



## Aussie_monitors (Jun 16, 2016)

I know there's a few pics and info already on here, but just wanting to see some new pics of tristis and their localities. Does anyone keep any nice northern localities? Maybe even start a tristis thread?


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 16, 2016)

Not sure of the locality but here's our tristis orientalis. 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 16, 2016)

[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION] has some stunning Tristis, Perth locale I think


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 19, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> @Oshkii has some stunning Tristis, Perth locale I think



That I do. I don't have any new pictures of them unfortunately. What I would find interesting in the difference between _Varanus tristis_ localities is not only colour, but their size, weight and their ability to cope with the different climates that they inhabit. My largest tristis is roughly 90cm total length and weighs roughly 470grams, if I recall correctly. It was a while ago since I was able to measure it.

Here's the link to an interesting thread on _Varanus tristis_ localities.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 28, 2016)

These aren't my photos, nor my animals, but I thought it was worth sharing them. Some nice wild south west Black Headed Monitors (_Varanus tristis tristis_). They were sourced here.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 28, 2016)

I wasn't aware the tristis tristis got that big, or is that only in the SW WA locale?


----------



## imported-varanus (Jul 28, 2016)

Your "standard" Alice Springs (female, I believe) and a young Coober Pedy


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 28, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> I wasn't aware the tristis tristis got that big, or is that only in the SW WA locale?



It would appear that 90cm is the maximum length. There's no evidence I can find that states that the south west specimens are larger than other populations of _Varanus tristis tristis_.

Quoted from some books in my possession:

"_Head and body length 20 to 30cm. Total length 60 to 80cm_". 
- _Australian Goannas_ by Matt Vincent and Steve Wilson. Here, the sizes between subspecies are not specified. 

"_TL (total length) 76cm"_. 
- _A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia_ by Steve Wilson and Gerry Swan. Sizes here are also not specified between subspecies.

" _. . . the Black-headed Monitor V.tristis measures 300mm SVL_". 
- _A Guide to . . . Australian Lizards in Captivity_ by Dr Danny Brown. It's also mentioned in here that orientalis is smaller. 

"_. . . range in size from Varanus tristis orientalis to 60cm, to the giant black-headed phase of Varanus tristis tristis, which attains a length of 90cm_". 
- _Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards_ edited by Mike Swan.

"_Total adult length to 80cm_". 
- _Reptiles and Frogs of the Perth Region_ by Brian Bush, Brad Maryan, Robert Browne-Cooper, and David Robinson. 

"A medium sized monitor, total length up to 75cm". 
- _Guide to the Wildlife of Perth and the South West_, a Simon Nevill Publications.

I may have the opportunity to measure and weigh my animals soon as I will be redoing some enclosures. I don't mean to spam the thread but I can post up the measurements if you like.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 28, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> It would appear that 90cm is the maximum length. There's no evidence I can find that states that the south west specimens are larger than other populations of _Varanus tristis tristis_.
> 
> Quoted from some books in my possession:
> 
> ...



I have heard of some captive animals obtaining over a metre in length


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 28, 2016)

Diamontina Varanus tristis tristis female




- - - Updated - - -



pinefamily said:


> I wasn't aware the tristis tristis got that big, or is that only in the SW WA locale?



Its mostly a SW WA thing


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 30, 2016)

Bushfire said:


> Its mostly a SW WA thing



Is there any literature or evidence that supports this? The Perth specific literature states that they remain of average lengths between 75-80cm total length. If they grew larger than the average length then would it not be stated?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 28, 2017)

Not mine but one of the nicest ones ive seen.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

